# My cat...



## Tabitha (Apr 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure my cat is dying  :cry: . She is 24 years old (that compares to 135 for people) so we have been expecting it. She has lost close to 1/2 her body weight over the past 6 months or so. Now she is getting dehydrated. We took her to the vet  a few days ago & are all pretty sure it is kidney failure. When a cat dies of old age it is almost always the kidneys that quit first. 

I have lost 3 cats to kidney failure in past 8 years so I know it well. The fist 2 we put down when the quality of life deminished. The third died on my lap quite peacful 2 years ago. 

This cat, schrodinger, whom we lovingly call fatty, fat cat, queen fatima, her royal fatness, fat-a-posimus. fat-a-saurus, etc still has good quality of life at this point. We love the heck out of her & someone is always petting her. 

Poor thing had 4 incontenant episoded in the past 7 days where she wakes up & then gets this look on her face like "Oh crap, I am laying in pee." We wash her up & she goes on her way. Her apetite has decreased so she is now on a special canned food that is supposed to help w/ the dehydration & apetite. 

She is a total inside cat, we take her out in the yard maybe 1x a month for 20 minutes but she would never go out on her own. She insisted on going outside today 3x to lay in the sunshine. I thought for sure she was looking for a place to die. Anyway... I don't think she has long. 

Image shack is down right now but I will try & post a couple pictues later tonight.


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

awww....good luck with your kitty Tab...maybe if she wants to go outside more you should let her, even if its not near the end (you never know..animals are quite resilient sometimes...) make sure you spend lots of time together!!

sending all the positive vibrations your way and to fatasauras as well 

much love, Ian


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 5, 2008)

I know how you feel, my cat is 15 and is getting very skinny lately.  The day she goes I am gonna be a total mess.  I have had her since she was 2 weeks old, I had to feed her with an eye dropper.  She is my baby, she always has to be touching me when she is next to me.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes Ian, the whole family sat outside with her each time, the kids ran around hooting & hollering as they always do & me & the hubby just watched them all (3).

Dragon, I love feeding baby kitties w/ an eyedropper, They are so sweet!


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

awww, Im glad its a positive atmosphere


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 5, 2008)

Tabitha,

I'm so sorry to hear that.  That is one of the hardest things.  It is obvious how much you love her!....thoughts and prayers to you and your furbaby

Joanne and my four kitties (including Darwin aka Sir Snacks A Lot, Chunky Monkey, Porkaroonie)


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 5, 2008)

24 years old, wow, what a good long happy life for a cat. I'm sure you'll miss her royal fatness. It's hard, just  because you know it's comming it doesn't make it any easier. I hope she'll go peacefully and you won't have to take her to the vet... In a nice warm sunbeam would be a nice way to go... I wouldn't mind going that way myself when the time is right.


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

ditto!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Tab! Pets are so a part of the family and it's really hard when you lose them. Your kitty has lived a long life. I hope she goes peacefully.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your kitty. I have 2 that i love dearly and can't imagine what its going to be like when we get to that time. we'll be thinking of you. 

and schrodinger is the best name for a cat ever.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Apr 6, 2008)

Awww, so sad to hear. I have two cats of my own which are family to me, and I too dread the endings. I am almost hoping I go first....

{{{BIG HUGS}}}


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

awww sorry Tab, I too lost two of my cats...Felix and Dusty
I have Clyde now.. he is still young but i dont know what i would do without him scratchin at my feet in the middle of the night...

Take care of her until her time comes....  she will be happy in kitty heaven...with all the catnip she can play in


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

Fatty seems OK today, sluggish but she has been getting up & going to the litter box & food bowl. She purrs when pet. Hubby thinks she has got time left, just old & slow. I really thought yesterday was her day. We will see. She gets a bath later today, she wet herself again (& my bed) just before dawn. If she is awake she goes to the box, but does not wake up to go in the night like she used to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Tab, sounds like she needs some depends...just like our older folks in out lives...she sounds so wonderful


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes she does. She has always slept on our bed w/ us so we wouldn't throw her off now. We were just talking about how  we would just buy a new matress after she passes. We need a new one anyway!


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2008)

awww...make sure you play with her too! keep her active as much as possible 

i wonder if theres any kitty-style kidney cleanse type things that could help her out other than the food your giving her?? or do they make kitty diapers lol?? 


all positive vibes your way


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

The special canned food is intended for kidney failure cats, so it's all inclusive.

There is dry food for urinary tract health you can get at most any grocer or pet store, it's purina one brand. We have always rotated Purina One urinary health, digestive health and hair ball conrol w/ all our cats.


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2008)

alright well thats good that shes on a specialized formula...maybe thats whats making her feel a bit more spunky?!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 6, 2008)

Ian, yes they do make diapers for cats. 

Tab, This could be a help if you feel that fatty still has some good quality time left, but the incontenence is a problem
http://www.petpeepers.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG about the diapers! If we remember to carry her to the box just before we go to bed and again at the crack of dawn she should be OK. She walks back to bed by herself stopping off for food & water along the way. During the day she gets up & goes regularly. If we think it's been too long we carry her & let her walk back.

We took her outside twice today again.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 8, 2008)

She has passed. We will bury her this evening. The kids get out of school in an hour. I will have to tell them...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
Awww Tab, Im sorry to hear that sweetie, although you knew she was going to..it still hurts when they do.

Sending hugs and prayers....


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Apr 8, 2008)

*Your Cat*

So VERY sorry about your cat! I love animals, and I know how they're members of the family.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry about your cat, Tab!  Losing a pet is so hard!


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 8, 2008)

so sorry t hear about her passing Tab!  Hugs and warm thoughts to you and your family

joanne


----------



## skeel (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your cat.  I lost my cat in May of last year and at the end she liked to go sit outside too and she was a total inside cat....maybe they just need the sunshine.

So glad your cat had a long and very loved life, you are sweet to take such good care of her at the end.


----------



## IanT (Apr 8, 2008)

awww Tab... sorry to hear that hunn...i hope she passed while sleeping in one of her beloved subbeams! 


condolances to you and the fam, I know its like losing a member of the family!


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Our pets are such a big part of us....I am so sorry.  k


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear. You and your will be in my thoughts tonight. Losing a pet is horrible. Love to you.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 8, 2008)

We buried her out back this evening. The kids insisted on seeing the body. My 6 y/o could not understand why we could not just set her on a pillow & pet her now & again. My 10 y/o daughter was very tearful while my son went in his room & tore it up. We took them out for pizza & arcade games afterwards to cut the tension. They seem OK for the moment.


----------



## IanT (Apr 8, 2008)

I remember losing my first pet..I was so devastated...


----------



## digit (Apr 10, 2008)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry: Big hugs to Tab and family.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2008)

This is fatty at a spry 20 y/o.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 10, 2008)

I am sorry Tab, I wish she could still be with you!  My hubby said that he is gonna get my cat Freeze dried and put her on the back of the couch!!  Um....not funny!!!  (But it is kinda!!)  Sorry for you loss toots!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2008)

My son wanted to stuff her. People do, do it...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok that is just to eeeeewwww for words!  Altho I used to tell my mom I was going to do that with her!!  hahaha I am a terrible kid!!  :twisted:


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 10, 2008)

im really sorry about your cat. you can get pets cremated now and keep the ashes. i have an ex that did that....although he did also keep his mother's ashes on the night stand. talk about freakin' creepy!


----------

